# Look Keo Pedal Float



## wmiller (Dec 6, 2008)

I just bought a '08 Madone 4.5 and instead of putting my old origional look pedals from the mid 1980's I bought some Keo Sprints. After putting them on I found the float to feel very weird because my other ones lock the shoe in place. My MTB has Time a.t.a.c. with some float which I like for technical trails. 
So is the float better, less stress on the knee or is it truely personal preference? I have not riden with them yet just put the cleats on the shoes to get them adjusted fore/aft. I did feel I had to rotate quite abit more to release but again it is just getting used to.

I'm going to get on my trainer with them today and see. Just wanted to ask the question.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Personal preference, if you are comfortable with less float then stick with it, you can get the keo cleats in other colors that have different amounts of float. I have just been using the gray ones but I did like the fixed black in the older style of Look cleats. 

They did change the color/float combos I believe for the Keo and I haven't learned them yet.


----------



## wmiller (Dec 6, 2008)

Mine old ones are the black too. I just have to try it for awhile and see. I can get the black cleat if I want. The float sure made it easier to attach instead of fiddling around with the cleat position on the shoe and pedal.

Thanks


----------

